# Adobe Photoshop Elements 7 Tutorials



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Any free ones out there, am lost already.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Google is your friend......


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

What are you trying to do within Elements?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.planetphotoshop.com/category/tutorials

Maxtor.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

PaulGTI said:


> What are you trying to do within Elements?


I want this










Looking something like this , also done on PS elements 7.0


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

So do I.
If you manage it can you send me one also.
:doublesho


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

caledonia said:


> So do I.
> If you manage it can you send me one also.
> :doublesho


BTW i own the copyright


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah, so you want to make someone to look completely different to what they actually do..?

Shame that... but not uncommon. Sadly


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Very common on the modelling sites and most photographers do it on their models. I don't like the plastic look myself but like the idea of the smooth skin.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Do you want the quick way to do it...which is essentially the use of gaussian blur / noise and a bit of masking which will take 5 mins or so. but gives a plastic effect in most cases.

Just google Photoshop skin smoothing tutorial, they'll all run to about 5 mins.

Or get a plugin like Portraiture to do the job.

Or the right way to do it, which involves many layers, curves, masking, high pass, mixed blending modes and a whole heap of other things which can all be done in elements, but will take a couple of hours.

www.retouchpro.com is a good resource for this.

Look out for their Live session webinars ( and the rebroadcasts) from some seriously high end retouchers, and sift the forums.
One of their regulars has a basic tutorial video on how to fix an image here

http://nienna1990.deviantart.com/art/New-Version-Retouch-127123012

For comparison of the results think

Option 1 - Heat / Nuts

Option 2 - Vogue / Vanity Fair / Dior / Chanel / Playboy etc


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

*Example*

Using the second set of methods, for a poster sized print run.

Start









Cleaned up










Add depth / contrast and stylised a touch










Same image but using a blur method is here


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

And don't forget folks, the camera never lies!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

impressive skills


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I've only recently moved away from the use of blur / plug ins to do the skin work as they're only acceptable for certain levels of work.

When it comes to beauty / fashion images it turns out that blur's a no no and curves / dodge & burn etc are the way to go, and it's all got to be reversible too! I've learn't a hell of a lot in the past month about Photoshop by changing the way I retouch, and I've still got a long way to go.

Colour correction's the real killer for me, too much maths involved.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> Using the second set of methods, for a poster sized print run.
> 
> Start
> 
> ...


Like the middle one:thumb: be happy if i can do that.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

There's about 2 hours work in that...

Download Nienna's tutorial I linked to earlier, that covers the basics of how to do it.

Then as long as you've got a nice sharp RAW or .tiff to work from you're away, and that image you've posted is a good one to practice on too.

Oh, and a tablet makes it so much easier. :thumb:


----------

